# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 7 Discussion Thread



## Reznor (Jun 11, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden Chapter 7 Prediction Thread*



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...



Predict away~


-------



Evil said:


> Majin Lu said:
> 
> 
> > It is "does" by Nikesoi page:
> ...





Majin Lu said:


> So, the last code is "DAN.Z.OU ARM IS FROM SHIN"


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I hope the future chapters start to pave the way to the movie's bad guy who we just saw in that poster.



me too 

i fear he will get shafted in the manga never even mentioned like tonari was :/


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2015)

Page 1.

The calm before the shitstorm.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 11, 2015)

Props to Sasuke for making good use of his free time while in Taka.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

if Sarada is not a test tube baby, Sasuke probably had her only to have an heir with Uchiha and Uzumaki blood


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't believe this Gaiden is yet about another guy fixated on Itachi Uchiha.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> me too
> 
> i fear he will get shafted in the manga never even mentioned like tonari was :/



I don't think that will happen. By the look of the enemy and what we no so far of Sasuke's mission I have a feeling the villain will be revealed. He might not have a big role to keep that for the movie but he will definitely be revealed or hinted at.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't believe this.........


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

Calm? I'm calm bro. Breath in....breath out

Alright let's do this.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Now we just need to wait to see if the test tube part is true...it might be.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Ohh boy, this is gonna be glorious!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Just cause she is adopted does not mean They are not a family there is a spanish saying that i have heard people   say Un padre no es quien engendra pero el que cr?a. A parent is not the one who gives birth but the one who raises a child.


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Re: Sarada's appearance, didn't Kishi say that Sarada's basically female Sasuke, but that's too scary, so he gave her some of Sakura's mannerisms (i.e. not her actual physical traits) + glasses to try and make her look cute? I'm not sure physical resemblance is something to get in a rut over when he was basically obsessed with making her a Sasuke clone, he probably would have forgotten to make her resemble Sakura anyway just like he forgot to give Bolt the Byakugan because he was too busy making him a Naruto clone with different hair.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 11, 2015)

What is going on?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2015)

So Kishi made that for the power of eyes and power of body?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

Whatever is true, no one can deny that thinking Sarada was Karin's child didn't have any basis. Just please, stop trying to spin this into people being salty shippers cos they don't think Sasuke necessarily impregnated Sakura. Not everything is about your precious SS pairing.


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

I had a long day and I'm already too tired to keep up with this thread. So I'm just going to remind everyone again to please keep on-topic and more importantly, *don't bait or flame*.

I'm no longer sending individual warnings. This post should do it.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2015)

holy shit :rofl


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Is no one questioning why Karin is conveniently missing?

If she's dead, she might have sacrificed herself to save Sarada from whatever problems arose during birth. Still doesn't make her her natural mother.


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought seigetsu meant those glasses were definitely karins. Who knew there'd be such a twist.

Im not even finding this funny anymore. What's going on? Are they karins glasses or not?


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2015)

No fucking way  
Kishi you're a master troll  
I wonder if he's just fuckin with us or


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 11, 2015)

Wait, about that "surrogate" part Evil said yesterday. Is that also true? Sakura can't have children?


----------



## Legend (Jun 11, 2015)

Is this a real page?, maybe Sakura used Karin's egg


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

This sucks


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Perhaps Sakura can't have children or something that will make this whole thing more reasonable.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> I Still doesn't make her her natural mother.


u fucking wot m8


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> Wait, about that "surrogate" part Evil said yesterday. Is that also true? Sakura can't have children?



That would be the icing on the cake. Sakura unable to have children? Kishi's sense of "happy ending" is skewed. She wasn't even allowed the happiness of her husband/man she loves sticking around.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

So I guess Sarada might actually start to not like Bolt for this reason? lol. 



Addy said:


> i envy you. i was sleeping.
> 
> damn you physical human needs



I was asleep most of the time too .


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

this might turn out to be the biggest naruto shitstorm... too bad we are in the gaiden, and not the original series


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

sakura shouldnt be drawn on panel anymore, or even mentioned for that fact

chick is done.


----------



## Mintley (Jun 11, 2015)

I honestly think Its either some weird orochimaru test thing or karin just carried the child cause Sakura cant? I was gonna say "why not ask ino" but she was probably busy being pregnant with her own child


----------



## xiumin (Jun 11, 2015)

*I feel so bad for Sakura, she keeps getting shat on time after time smh*


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> this might turn out to be the biggest naruto shitstorm... too bad we are in the gaiden, and not the original series



Really? the Main villain for the last movie has Rinne hands,
Yet this baby drama get's all the attention, this is like a soap opera.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Someone should ask the mangaka in NYC why he keeps doing this to Sakura lol.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura will NEVER EVER EVER have a kid of her own.

[sp=mfw][/sp]


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> Really? the Main villain for the last movie has Rinne hands,
> Yet this baby drama get's all the attention, this is like a soap opera.


that villain looks as filler as kaguya, honestly


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

The worst thing that could have happened to Sakura was SS. Why are you all so surprised if nothing that great has become of it so far?


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> that villain looks as filler as kaguya, honestly



Yea, but as long as i get new Rinnegan dojutsus powers out of it i don't care.


----------



## silmaril (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, I remember the days when I thought Gaiden was going to be a relaxing, slice of life mini series.


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 11, 2015)

*Well...*

Really? I am the one who came up with the whole theory about Sakura being sterile and got the crap beaten out of me for it but now it's the greatest hope of the Sasusaku fandom?

Where is the credit and respect I deserve you barbarians!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

So let's get down to the real business....

I might be sticking to the "test tube baby" theory. Sarada is a test tube baby of Karin and Sasuke. With that said...something comes to mind. If Sarada was a test tube baby then Oro probably would be in on it but think about this...if Oro knew then he'd make the comment without the DNA test. 

Either Karin did the test tube baby procedure herself or Sasuke and her had something going on. It's one of the two. 

Let that sink in people, place your bets.


----------



## Mintley (Jun 11, 2015)

silmaril said:


> Man, I remember the days when I thought Gaiden was going to be a relaxing, slice of life mini series.


Those were the good days


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> Really? the Main villain for the last movie has Rinne hands,
> Yet this baby drama get's all the attention, this is like a soap opera.



EYE*hand is normal for Naruto at this point. Jerry Springer crap isn't. So it gets more attention.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> that villain looks as filler as kaguya, honestly



fuck u expect from ototsuki's lol. the only relevant one is rikudou sage, and even he lies in the skeptical category


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura's vagina went forever unused...


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Mask said:


> Really? I am the one who came up with the whole theory about Sakura being sterile and got the crap beaten out of me for it but now it's the greatest hope of the Sasusaku fandom?
> 
> Where is the credit and respect I deserve you barbarians!



Be careful you might crucified for that theory .

lol this reminds me of a random new user who came on and predicted the whole plot a few years ago. everryone said he was a dumbass.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

I dont know who is worse:

Karin: the psychotic girl who allowed herself to get impregnated by who-could-have-been-her-murderer. 

Sakura: who married said man after he gave her the same shitty treatment, probably cheated her and then abandoned her with the offspring his extramarital affair. 

Sasuke: The absentee, worst father of the year who put his rod inside a deranged girl, fathered her child, and is leading on a one-sided marriage.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke is not the father.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> Yea, but as long as i get new Rinnegan dojutsus powers out of it i don't care.


well it will be entertaining if done right... not shitstorm worthy like a DNA test though


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura has been my least favorite naruto character since a few chapters after sakura vs ino fight, this is possibly the one moment ever that I actually feel bad for her. If karin is really the mother (as I hoped and predicted) then sakura had a terrible fictional life.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> Perhaps Sakura can't have children or something that will make this whole thing more reasonable.



Oh  was too busy laughing to think of that
Still the storm broods 
I gotta say if Karin really is Sarada's mom then d4mn 
I thought they looked alike but I thought it was a mislead


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> fuck u expect from ototsuki's lol. the only relevant one is rikudou sage, and even he lies in the skeptical category


kishi should have stopped there

would keep RS status and not give this filler bs


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Hope Naruto and sasuke start training to get ready for rinnegan hand guy. I think he is kaguyas husband or at least the guy who knocked her up


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Seriously, they don't look alike. Take the glasses away and you have nothing of resemblance...Karin baby or not, that is a truth.



Gabe said:


> Hope Naruto and sasuke start training to get ready for rinnegan hand guy. I think he is kaguyas husband or at least the guy who knocked her up



That would be interesting!

Who was it that said this might happen during chapter 4-5? Well, whatever, seems like the only worthy villain left since Oro isn't returning to the throne.


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm happy byakugan also makes a comeback.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> kishi should have stopped there
> 
> would keep RS status and not give this filler bs



Yeah it's kind of brutal to look at. Especially since the last guy came and went in the Last.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 11, 2015)

I feel bad for Sakura now after reading all the comments...I know it's just fiction, but i can't help drawing parallels to the people this happens to in real life...

On another note, I hope this means that Mitsuki is Toneri's Son.

Bolt: Uzumaki + Hyuuga
Sarada: Uchiha + Uzumaki
Mitsuki: 50% Otsutsuki + ????


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 11, 2015)

At this point, Sakura's death would be a mercy kill.


----------



## Christian Grey (Jun 11, 2015)

Oro looks like a young sexy nurse


----------



## Lace (Jun 11, 2015)

While the spoiler is probably true I'm still expecting this to be an elaborate troll.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

C-Moon said:


> At this point, Sakura's death would be a mercy kill.



yeah 

they might kill her in a few chapters


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

I find it more incredulous that Orochimaru is even alive and seems to even be allowed to roam free after all he's done.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Yeah it's kind of brutal to look at. Especially since the last guy came and went in the Last.


its terrible... destroyed the manga


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Now you people are saying Sasuke isn't the father....

Yo, I'm just going to sit back, kick my feet up and let the chapters roll because I guess it's going to take an actual manga page in order for people to understand what's going on in the series lol. 

Some of these theories are out of the world. I stick to my "test tube baby" theory, yeah, that was me who made that up.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find it more incredulous that Orochimaru is even alive and seems to even be allowed to roam free after all he's done.



jesus naruto


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 11, 2015)

BRUUUUH. Sui, you're alive!  Was wondering when we would see him and/or Juugo. 

And Karin  Kishi is a shitstorm god, confirmed.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto and sasuke have become the sarutobi letting oro roam free and experiment wonder who's body he took over. They won't learn until he takes over someone important


----------



## Brian (Jun 11, 2015)

>the truth


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

At this point, please save Sakura some dignity and make her a secondary character, what she should have been all along.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Screw pairings. Kaguya+ villain's palms are fitted with Rinnegans.

​
Agreed brother.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Silver Fang said:


> If this is true, and no mis-translation, I knew it was best not to get too cocky. As I said in another thread Sakura is called the mother in official sources because she raised the child. That doesn't automatically cement that she's the one who birthed the baby.\


In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。


I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.



So can this chapter.

That promo material is not something the masses get to see, like the chapters.

So the chances of it telling the truth are far more likely than what we're getting here.


----------



## Elriga (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.



Indeed, the most elaborate of ruses 

HAIL KISHI


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.


Maybe they were literally standing on either side of Karin as she birthed her.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Sakura's vagina went forever unused...


With 12 years worth of celibacy cobwebs.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2015)

KISHIMOTO, YOU TROLL!  HOW MUCH MORE ARE YOU GOING TO MESS WITH YOUR FANS UNTIL YOU ARE SATISFIED!! :rofl

This must be what the DBZ fans felt like when Trunks came along.  Sakura has officially become "a Yamcha".


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Did kishi even creat the promotional material or is it like the data book created by others, they probably don't even know what was going on and wrote what they believed


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> I feel bad for Sakura now after reading all the comments...I know it's just fiction, but i can't help drawing parallels to the people this happens to in real life...
> 
> On another note, I hope this means that Mitsuki is Toneri's Son.
> 
> ...



I feel bad for her too honestly but I can't help but appreciate a gr8 troll


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.


obito was also thought to be dead at some point, just like itachi was an evil assassin


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

They've yet to explain why Karin would abandon her child if she was the mother.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> So can this chapter.
> 
> That promo material is not something the masses get to see, like the chapters.
> 
> So the chances of it telling the truth are far more likely than what we're getting here.


----------



## Silver Fang (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.



But as I bring up, didn't the early databooks say Itachi was a ruthless killer who murdered his clan in cold-blood? Or that Tobi actually was Madara, until we found out he was Obito. In another thread, I mentioned that. Sometimes DBs and stuff of that nature only tell us what *appears *to be at the time. Then reveals happen later.

So when he see that SasuSaku got together, everyone naturally assumes a baby would be their's. The promotional, or DB info will refer to her as their child, until the story reveals she's not Sakura's, by blood-relation. But still their child, being Sakura is the one raising her.

Though I won't said the wording could have been better to make it more ambiguous.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

I wonder why Naruto found it strange that Sarada was questioning her parentage...

I think Karin did something to Sasuke making it so that Sasuke's sperm also carry her DNA...


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> So can this chapter.
> 
> That promo material is not something the masses get to see, like the chapters.
> 
> So the chances of it telling the truth are far more likely than what we're getting here.



It can be either at this point. Hasn't someone mentioned that the guide books have been false before, with someone's death being reported or something? IDK, we probably won't have an answer until the very last chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。
> 
> 
> I know this sort of promotional material can lie though.



Indeed, it's happened before. 

Remember when Pika was flashing that promo page that said Madara is "the final villain" or something? There was another promotion near the beginning of part 1, I think in an early Hero Book, that said Gaara was the strongest Kazekage if I remember right. It's happened plenty of times. 

These things aren't concrete.


----------



## pichukamaru (Jun 11, 2015)

madara+karin=sarada


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishi did make fun of the ns fans and told him she was a red herring and she was similar to kushina. Wonder if a ss fan made fun of his assistant or threaten them like the others


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

It's logic and common sense, something that's severely lacking around here.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't think we should be thinking anything is canon yet. Remember things aren't always what they seem. Everything we see now could very well be apart of Kishi's maximum trolling and Sarada is not even related to Karin or there is an explanation of why she has Karin's DNA.

Just remember Obito/Tobi and wait. 



Gabe said:


> Did kishi even creat the promotional material or is it like the data book created by others, they probably don't even know what was going on and wrote what they believed



Kishi did. In an interview he even talked about giving Sarada some characteristics from Sakura to make her "girly and pretty".


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

maybe sasuke had a threesome with karin and sakura and asked them to do something weird in order to have an uzumaki child


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Did kishi even creat the promotional material or is it like the data book created by others, they probably don't even know what was going on and wrote what they believed



Even Kishi's assistant denied that Sarada was related to Karin on twitter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I wonder why Naruto found it strange that Sarada was questioning her parentage...
> 
> I think Karin did something to Sasuke making it so that Sasuke's sperm also carry her DNA...


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm still not buying it. All these red herrings. Until her parentage is confirmed by Sasuke himself (or even Sakura), I'm not jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> What? I was referring to Satsuki's post, not you. Multiple posts got in between that unfortunately.



I thought about it after this and you're right
I forget Karin has red hair and eyes
In the BW manga it's easier for them to look alike


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

Orochimaru dont just look young he looks femine. I hope he didnt streal karin body


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

They should make a ninja maury to figure everything out or is suigetsu Maury


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Orochimaru dont just look young he looks femine. I hope he didnt streal karin body



I thought I read a spoiler saying Karin was running an Orphanage? Or was that tumblr trash?


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishimoto is hands down the greatest mangaka ever for this sole move


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't think we should be thinking anything is canon yet. Remember things aren't always what they seem. Everything we see now could very well be apart of Kishi's maximum trolling and Sarada is not even related to Karin or there is an explanation of why she has Karin's DNA.
> 
> Just remember Obito/Tobi and wait.


The denial is real. 

Suigetsu flat out stated that Karin is her mother you can't get anymore direct then that what do you people need to see Sarada crawl out of Karins womb?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2015)

98% positive Kishi doesn't have the stones to make Karin Sarada's biological mother.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Gomu Ningen said:


> I'm still not buying it. All these red herrings. Until her parentage is confirmed by Sasuke himself (or even Sakura), I'm not jumping to any conclusions.



The gaiden is probably half way through or a little further. The truth won't be revealed until the end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

i will not rule out the idea that whatever Karin did to Sasuke made him have her DNA too and he somehow transfered it to Sarada


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I find it more incredulous that Orochimaru is even alive and seems to even be allowed to roam free after all he's done.





Thdyingbreed said:


> The denial is real.
> 
> Suigetsu flat out stated that Karin is her mother you can't get anymore direct then that what do you people need to see Sarada crawl out of Karins womb?



Went from ninja dbz to maury real quick


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> The denial is real.
> 
> Suigetsu flat out stated that Karin is her mother you can't get anymore direct then that what do you people need to see Sarada crawl out of Karins womb?



Not denial, I'm just not stupid enough to take Kishi's plot "twists" as concrete until it is actually 100% confirmed. If it is true, it is true, I don't care. I still love Sarada and I will still ship SasuSaku.

And Tobi directly said he was Madara. Look where that got us. A whole bunch of butthurt people over Tobi = Obito. I'm just saying wait until it is actually proven, or at least comes from a better source than Suigetsu.

It looks like you are more emotionally invested in it than I am...


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyu said:


> 98% positive Kishi doesn't have the stones to make Karin Sarada's biological mother.



98% positive Kishi just doesn't give a darn at this point


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

So Oro has a new lab, continuing to swap bodies and experiment and Naruto and Sasuke just let him be?


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's also possible that some of Karin's cells were implanted into Sarada - which the DNA test picked up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> So Oro has a new lab, continuing to swap bodies and experiment and Naruto and Sasuke just let him be?


he is probably famous now and owns monsanto


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> So Oro has a new lab, continuing to swap bodies and experiment and Naruto and Sasuke just let him be?



The way Naruto talked about Oro in the previous chapter made it sound like they were aware but couldn't catch him.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Careful, if my DNA gets somehow transferred onto you, that would automatically make you my son/daughter.

NF logic.


----------



## Elriga (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Careful, if my DNA gets somehow transferred onto you, that would automatically make you my son/daughter.
> 
> NF logic.



No one here knows how DNA f***in works


----------



## Marsala (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> In her character profile she's literally called "The child born between Sasuke and Sakura"/サスケとサクラの間に生まれた子供。



Maybe Karin was between Sasuke and Sakura during the birth?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jun 11, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Kishimoto is hands down the greatest mangaka ever for this sole move



Agreed! This man knows how to keep his audience entertained!


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Elriga said:


> No one here knows how DNA f***in works



Neither does Kishi if this is legit and there's not a twist coming.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Careful, if my DNA gets somehow transferred onto you, that would automatically make you my son/daughter.
> 
> NF logic.


as if it was not possible in Naruto, Kabuto alone makes you think


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Careful, if my DNA gets somehow transferred onto you, that would automatically make you my son/daughter.
> 
> NF logic.



Where does the spoiler say it was transferred?


----------



## Black Mask (Jun 11, 2015)

*Well...*



adeshina365 said:


> It's also possible that some of Karin's cells were implanted into Sarada - which the DNA test picked up.



And Sasuke let his baby daughter be the subject of some twisted experiment to fuse her with Karin's DNA!

You are not making anything better for SS.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Not denial, I'm just not stupid enough to take Kishi's plot "twists" as concrete until it is actually 100% confirmed. If it is true, it is true, I don't care. I still love Sarada and I will still ship SasuSaku.
> 
> And Tobi directly said he was Madara. Look where that got us. A whole bunch of butthurt people over Tobi = Obito. I'm just saying wait until it is actually proven, or at least comes from a better source than Suigetsu.
> 
> It looks like you are more emotionally invested in it than I am...


Suigetsu said her mother is Karin there's *zero* ambiguity there and Evil outright stated earlier on they did a DNA test.

Come back when you actually have something that suggests that Karin isn't her mother because it's blatantly obvious to anyone who isn't an SS fan that Sarada is Sakura's adoptive daughter and Karins biological daughter.

Not at all I find it hilarious how certain fanbases will conveniently try ignore evidence and try to write it off as a "red herring" when it suits there biases.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Careful, if my DNA gets somehow transferred onto you, that would automatically make you my son/daughter.
> 
> NF logic.



Do you know how ridiculous this sounds...?

I'll wait for the actual pages to believe this myself, but if it is true and trying to rationalize it like this? Come on...


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Screw pairings. Kaguya+ villain's palms are fitted with Rinnegans.
> 
> ​
> Agreed brother.







adeshina365 said:


> Sakura's vagina went forever unused...



I dunno why, but I couldn't help but laugh from this.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 11, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Maybe they were literally standing on either side of Karin as she birthed her.




Sakura may have helped, she's medic after all...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

This is giving me strange memories of the "Obito isn't Tobi even after everything that's been revealed" moment hundreds of chapters ago....

strange memories of "Naruto and Sasuke won't fight anymore let alone at the end of the series" comments from not that long ago...

strange memories of "Naruto will fight Kyuubi at the very end of the series" comments hundreds of chapters ago...

strange memories of "Naruto won't even defeat Pain let alone now" comments from hundreds of chapters ago...

strange memories of "Naruto will only take down 1 Pain body alone" comments hundreds of chapters ago....

strange memories of the "Nagato isn't controlling Pain" comments hundreds of chapters ago....

strange memories of "Itachi doesn't have a third jutsu named Susanoo" hundreds of chapters ago...

strange memories of "Naruto won't surpass Kakashi" comments hundreds of chapters ago...

strange memories of the "Kakashi doesn't have an MS" comments hundreds of chapters ago....

All of these things happened with references that were predicted....like the "Karin is Sarada's mother" comments...easily predicted. All of these things happened. Those saying "it's a red herring I'm telling you" or "that won't happen I'm telling you" comments look very similar to the past, VERY. There's certain clues, comments, situations and panels put into place to allow us to predict these things. Many people denied but it was obvious. This falls into line. 

Some of you need to have been around this series and this forum since 2004, we've seen this before.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 11, 2015)

He's been in ads and previews, but I wonder when Bolt will actually become important...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Suigetsu said her mother is Karin there's *zero* ambiguity there and Evil outright stated earlier on they did a DNA test.
> 
> Come back when you actually have something that suggests that Karin isn't her mother because it's blatantly obvious to anyone who isn't an SS fan that Sarada is Sakura's adoptive daughter and Karins biological daughter..
> 
> Not at all I find it hilarious how certain fanbases will conveniently try ignore evidence and try to write it off as a "red herring" when it suits there biases.



Talk about not reading, sheesh.

I know what Suigetsu said. What part of "Tobi saying he is Madara" don't you grasp? I'm fully aware of the DNA test and what Evil said, but I am also aware of Kishi's previous trolls, red herrings and "I said so, but it isn't so" in the manga. 

The fact that you can ignore this so you can have a chance to poke fun at SS shippers is absolutely hilarious and pathetic at best. You think I'm saying this out of denial? Okay, fine, whatever floats your boat, at least take a moment to consider what I am saying without your bias getting in the way.


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't Kishi deal with this off panel, I want to see a good fight.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

Gabe said:


> Did kishi even creat the promotional material or is it like the data book created by others, they probably don't even know what was going on and wrote what they believed



It is common sense to assume the staff of Shueisha [Karamel Mama] is responsible for  practically everything that goes into the databooks. Unless you are  able to open the databook yourself to see the credits, people need to stop acting like the databook is bible. Take for example Dragonball?s databook that was also put  together by Karamel Mama []
構成 Organization: キャラメル・ママ Caramel Mama​ In the intro the author says:
 ?This Daizenshuu, the 7th and final one, is a huge Dragon Ball  encyclopedia. I think the staff who make these books always have a rough  time of it, but this one looked even more hellish than usual. They  really did a great job. I?m ridiculously forgetful, so despite being the  author there?s lots of stuff even I don?t know anymore. It was often  quite a nuisance, and I think having this encyclopedia around when the  series was still running would have really helped me out. Darn it all.
 Anyway, my thanks to the staff, and to all Dragon Ball fans.?
     ? Akira Toriyama
It should be noted that although Akira Toriyama is listed as the  author of this databook, he actually had very little involvement with  the production of its content, if any at all. Toriyama makes it quite  clear in most of his _daizenshuu_ introductions that ?they?  (Shueisha) are responsible for putting these together, and he is often  graciously humble in thanking them for all their hard work in sorting  through his exhaustive series.​ I repeat, unless it?s not explicitly stated (and it will be), nothing can be proven to be directly from the mouth of author. In the case of Naruto the  databooks are full of contradictions, exaggerations, and rhetorical  nonsense, and therefore cannot be regarded as something 100% foolproof,  especially when they are being used for fandom propaganda by people who  can?t even verify the source.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Screw pairings. Kaguya+ villain's palms are fitted with Rinnegans.
> 
> ​
> Agreed brother.


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

Pinkarette said:


> Sakura may have helped, she's medic after all...



You guys are too cruel


----------



## freeforall (Jun 11, 2015)

I think she is an experiment.


----------



## N120 (Jun 11, 2015)

My predictions, sarada isn't Karen's or sakuras daughter. She was an experiment and those shins want her as part of their crew either as a member or they'll take her eyes.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 11, 2015)

Whoa...Kishi can barely watch two teens kiss (Hinata and Naruto), but can have the heroine of the manga be married to a guy who had a child with another woman?  

If he were a prostitute he would be the kind that never kisses on the lips.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Hydro Spiral said:


> He's been in ads and previews, but I wonder when Bolt will actually become important...


I was thinking this too 
I love Saladchan as the protag though.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> The fact that you can ignore this so you can have a chance to poke fun at SS shippers is absolutely hilarious and pathetic at best. You think I'm saying this out of denial? Okay, fine, whatever floats your boat, at least take a moment to consider what I am saying without your bias getting in the way.


Guess what there's a big difference between Obito claiming to be Madara and Sarada being Karin's daughter is that no one ever bothered to verify it through DNA evidence they all believed it was him because of his power.

That is not the case with Sarada she actually bothered to get it proved through a DNA test this is *irrefutable evidence* until we have actual evidence pointing to the contrary and no you're speculation does not count as evidence.

Saying that Karin isn't her mother when we have evidence that proves she is nothing but straight up delusional.


----------



## Narutaru (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit did Evil pull through. 



TheRealMcCoy said:


> Whoa...Kishi can barely watch two teens kiss (Hinata and Naruto), but can have the heroine of the manga be married to a guy who had a child with another woman?
> 
> If he were a prostitute he would be the kind that never kisses on the lips.



They aren't teens anymore so everything's good to go.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)

The spoiler pic, holy shit


----------



## Macar0n (Jun 11, 2015)

Remember that?



It was all planned a long time ago


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jun 11, 2015)

[sp]



[/sp]

Next week's preview (700+8)

サラダは捕らわれたサクラを助け出せるか！？

Can Sarada save Sakura, who's been captured!?


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> It was all planned a long time ago



Suigetsu is now the best character in Nardo


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

N120 said:


> My predictions, sarada isn't Karen's or sakuras daughter. She was an experiment and those shins want her as part of their crew either as a member or they'll take her eyes.



The Shin clearly stated Sarada was Sasuke's daughter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. 

*Sarada shows up*
Sarada - "I don't care who's my biological mother, you're my mommy!!!" 
Sakura - "Sarada!!!" *Sakura cries*

Classic Kishi stuff. 

Their bond isn't blood related but their bond is family. That's what this is about. It's not about blood. Everyone tripping out about who's the biological mom needs to chill a bit.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

So Karin was her real mom?

Testube baby huh


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> [sp]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Sasuke?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

A 12-year old has to save Sakura. That Uzumaki gene


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

*I kinda like it myself*



Choa said:


> Suigetsu is now the best character in Nardo



Sinve Karin was alwayus with Sauce


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What about Sasuke?


he is too busy meeting Karin in secret


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What about Sasuke?



Tracking down the deadbeat mother who abandoned her daughter and left Sakura to take care....

Oh.  Nevermind.  Dunno.


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 11, 2015)

TheRealMcCoy said:


> Whoa...Kishi can barely watch two teens kiss (Hinata and Naruto), but can have the heroine of the manga be married to a guy who had a child with another woman?
> 
> *If he were a prostitute he would be the kind that never kisses on the lips*.




This was random, lol


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Guess what there's a big difference between Obito claiming to be Madara and Sarada being Karin's daughter is that no one ever bothered to verify it through DNA evidence they all believed it was him because of his power.
> 
> That is not the case with Sarada she actually bothered to get it proved through a DNA test this is *irrefutable evidence* until we have actual evidence pointing to the contrary and no you're speculation does not count.
> 
> Saying that Karin isn't her mother when we have evidence that proves she is nothing but straight up delusional.



I'm not even a sasusaku shipper but



[*The child that was born between Sasuke and Sakura*.]


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> A 12-year old has to save Sakura. That Uzumaki gene



Uzumakis were really crazy, SS FC now in fire with this...

The only thing that can save SS is if Sakura is pregnant with Sauce another kid


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada whips out adamantine chains like kushina and beats the shit out of onions.


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What about Sasuke?



And Naruto?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Akiretsu said:


> This was random, lol


its actually a really good reference


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Guess what there's a big difference between Obito claiming to be Madara and Sarada being Karin's daughter is that no one ever bothered to verify it through DNA evidence they all believed it was him because of his power.
> 
> That is not the case with Sarada she actually bothered to get it proved through a DNA test this is *irrefutable evidence* until we have evidence pointing to the contrary saying that Karin isn't her mother is nothing but delusional.



Now please put the *rest* of my post together. I said there could be an explanation as to why or there could be another reason for this, and that with Kishi's previous track record you would be naive to trust it straight off the bat. He has been known to "prove" things in manga only to reveal later it was all a massive troll/etc.

We have had material straight from Kishi stating that Sarada is a child between Sasuke and Sakura (not referring to the art books but from his mouth/his interviews), and look how that might pane out—completely untrue. So all I'm saying is just wait. Kishi has done stuff like this before so it isn't "delusional" to think he would repeat it again and again when he does.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I'm not even a sasusaku shipper but
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> {[The child that was born between Sasuke and Sakura.]



Those have been proven wrong in the past. They say one thing and the manga proves differently. 

Pika was waving around a page stating Madara was the final villain last year and we know that's false. These things aren't always accurate. People shouldn't take their word as concrete in debates.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What about Sasuke?


like sasuke gives a shit about other people's feelings 


Jeαnne said:


> he is too busy meeting Karin in secret



i fear karin is dead


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 11, 2015)

12 year old girl have to save sakura? 

kishimoto just kill sakura and done with it,


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke and Bolto meeting this chapter? I pray


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> like sasuke gives a shit about other people's feelings
> 
> 
> i fear karin is dead


.......         ...


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Heres my new prediction:

Sarada is Karin's daugther, Sakura is pregnant with Naruto's child, Uzumaki's rule the Nardo World


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

...Welp, I guess I was wrong when I insisted that Sakura is Sarada's biological mother. Way to go, Kishi.

And now the new questions arise: Where is Karin? Was Sarada conceived traditionally, or is she an experiment? Personally, I vote the second.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

Dat Databook


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Jun 11, 2015)

lol if Sarada's hair is red. We all thought Karin's hair was black until that lolcolorpage.

That would be some kind of shitstorm.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 11, 2015)

Teachan said:


> ...Welp, I guess I was wrong when I insisted that Sakura is Sarada's biological mother. Way to go, Kishi.
> 
> And now the new questions arise: Where is Karin? Was Sarada conceived traditionally, or is she an experiment? Personally, I vote the second.



her being an experiment explains why Shins are after her


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Macar0n said:


> Remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> It was all planned a long time ago


I'm pretty sure that's a misleading translation because of how subject/object/verb is ordered in English vs Japanese and that Suigetsu was referring to Karin either meeting Sauce in the FoD or loving him.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> This, a beautiful one, imagine Uchiha and Uzumaki genes combined, thats insane guys...
> 
> Sarada is going to be the new Hero



I want a part e so badly


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> .......         ...



if so, i hope kishi at least gave her a new design when she died


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> lol if Sarada's hair is red. We all thought Karin's hair was black until that lolcolorpage.
> 
> That would be some kind of shitstorm.


she already appeared colored ~.~


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 11, 2015)

I guess either

1. Salad was an experiment or test tube baby that sasuke looked after as his own

2. What karin did to sasuke was implanting her own dna so that any kid sasuke has would hold her and his dna completely negating anything else.

3. The dna test only picked up on karin's stuff mostly and there might be some of sakura in there undetected. 

Either way the facts don't lie Salad obviously has karin's dna and has her eye issues as well. One way or another Karin got her genetics in.


----------



## Cord (Jun 11, 2015)

So many questions running through my mind right now, but what I'm most looking forward to is an explanation on whatever happened to Orochimaru and Taka after the war. I've been looking for them since chapter 699. I wonder how he was able to resolve his issues with Konoha (if he ever did) and how he made himself look young. Was he able to find a new vessel (assuming he kept looking for one)? Was it a result of a successful, alternative experimentation to circumvent old age? Was it akin to Tsunade's medical ninjutsu? Just a few in mind.

As for Sarada's parents, supposing that Karin really is her mom, I wonder if Sakura is aware of this herself all along. Evil linking _The Omen_ (hinting a possible conflict similarity) in the previous thread makes me wonder about that. Because in that movie, the father kept the mother in the dark about their child who is not actually their own.


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 11, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> lol if Sarada's hair is red. We all thought Karin's hair was black until that lolcolorpage.
> 
> That would be some kind of shitstorm.



Sakura uses that foreshadowed genjutsu talent to put Salad under while she dyes her red hair black?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> lol if Sarada's hair is red. We all thought Karin's hair was black until that lolcolorpage.
> 
> That would be some kind of shitstorm.




So, what About Sasuke's hair? Its black...


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> she already appeared colored ~.~



lol seriously she has even appeared in a trailer with coloring...


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Dat Databook



*throws databook page at you*

haha take that!


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 11, 2015)

It's true that sakura failed in having a kid with sasuke, but lee's kid's mother was never revealed yet...so maybe it's sakura. 70% chance it's tentens, 20% chance it's some random fodders and 10% chance it's sakuras.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> So many questions running through my mind right now, but what I'm most looking forward to is an explanation on whatever happened to Orochimaru and Taka after the war. I've been looking for them since chapter 699. I wonder how he was able to resolve his issues with Konoha (if he ever did) and how he made himself look young. Was he able to find a new vessel (assuming he kept looking for one)? Was it a result of a successful, alternative experimentation to circumvent old age? Was it akin to Tsunade's medical ninjutsu? Just a few in mind.
> 
> As for Sarada's parents, supposing that Karin really is her mom, I wonder if Sakura is aware of this herself all along. Evil linking _The Omen_ (hinting a possible conflict similarity) in the previous thread makes me wonder about that. Because in that move, the father kept the mother in the dark about their child who is not actually their own.



I really hope Sakura isn't stupid to believe that she is Sarada's real mother after everything going on. 

I don't know about you but it seemed to me that she was smarter earlier on in the series than right now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really hope Sakura isn't stupid to believe that she is Sarada's real mother after everything going on.
> 
> I don't know about you but it seemed to me that she was smarter earlier on in the series than right now.



She was but Kishi dumbed her down so that Sasuke and Naruto didn't look too intellectual inferior.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Jun 11, 2015)

ironblade_x1 said:


> lol if Sarada's hair is red. We all thought Karin's hair was black until that lolcolorpage.
> 
> That would be some kind of shitstorm.





....man, her whole first appearance was IN COLOR...?


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

Was there anything true in the last databook


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I really hope Sakura isn't stupid to believe that she is Sarada's real mother after everything going on.
> 
> I don't know about you but it seemed to me that she was smarter earlier on in the series than right now.



Sakura is only ever as smart or as strong as the plot needs her to be at any given time. If she needs to faint, she faints, but if she needs to be punching something to death for the plot, she will. Same with her intelligence. IMO Kishi has always been very inconsistent with how she's portrayed.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Csdabest said:


> Was there anything true in the last databook



At this rate probably not unless it concerned Boruto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> So many questions running through my mind right now, but what I'm most looking forward to is an explanation on whatever happened to Orochimaru and Taka after the war. I've been looking for them since chapter 699. I wonder how he was able to resolve his issues with Konoha (if he ever did) and how he made himself look young. Was he able to find a new vessel (assuming he kept looking for one)? Was it a result of a successful, alternative experimentation to circumvent old age? Was it akin to Tsunade's medical ninjutsu? Just a few in mind.
> 
> As for Sarada's parents, supposing that Karin really is her mom, I wonder if Sakura is aware of this herself all along. Evil linking _The Omen_ (hinting a possible conflict similarity) in the previous thread makes me wonder about that. *Because in that movie, the father kept the mother in the dark about their child who is not actually their own.*



holy shit but if this is the case it would make everything way worse


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sasuke and Sarada have quit a bit of distance between them in this poster...

...I wonder if he never makes up with Sarada.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She was but Kishi dumbed her down so that Sasuke and Naruto didn't look too intellectual inferior.



Naruto of all people appeared to be smarter than Sakura as soon as the War started so I don't even know what Kishi was doing. Her intelligence was one of her greatest areas but that severely diminished or just didn't improve well enough with her development.





noakai said:


> Sakura is only ever as smart or as strong as the plot needs her to be at any given time. If she needs to faint, she faints, but if she needs to be punching something to death for the plot, she will. Same with her intelligence. IMO Kishi has always been very inconsistent with how she's portrayed.



Yeah the same with a lot of characters but her character has been the most inconsistent in this manga.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 11, 2015)

New villain looks lame as fuck. Mitsuki will definitely roflstomp him with own badasness.

Also Sarada stands behind Naruto. Looks like the dude feels the relative blood here.
Im for Naruto+Sarada+Mitsuki team up. They will beat everyone.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Cordelia said:


> So many questions running through my mind right now, but what I'm most looking forward to is an explanation on whatever happened to Orochimaru and Taka after the war. I've been looking for them since chapter 699. I wonder how he was able to resolve his issues with Konoha (if he ever did) and how he made himself look young. Was he able to find a new vessel (assuming he kept looking for one)? Was it a result of a successful, alternative experimentation to circumvent old age? Was it akin to Tsunade's medical ninjutsu? Just a few in mind.
> 
> As for Sarada's parents, supposing that Karin really is her mom, I wonder if Sakura is aware of this herself all along. Evil linking _The Omen_ (hinting a possible conflict similarity) in the previous thread makes me wonder about that. Because in that move, the father kept the mother in the dark about their child who is not actually their own.



Heres my idea cord:

Naruto pardoned Taka team after the war, Kabuto and Oro decided to separate ways, Kabuto turned into a lone ranger moving around like Jiraiya, while Oro could have continued his own research.  remember he had lot of DNA samples, he can do cloning or soime shit, he could be the reason of all of this right now.  Or he might have Possessed Kabuto instead, cause Kabuto with enhancement could be the perfect Host for Oro.

Regarding with Karin, Sakura, and Sauce,  I think, Karin was pregnant during the war, remember how she pulled off just to go to dying Sauce.  Sakura was asked only by Karin to be the Stepmom of Sarada cause Sauce wont accept Karin, or Karin decided that is better for Sauce to have Sakura instead.

Uchihas are complicated somehow...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Now please put the *rest* of my post together. I said there could be an explanation as to why or there could be another reason for this, and that with Kishi's previous track record you would be naive to trust it straight off the bat. He has been known to "prove" things in manga only to reveal later it was all a massive troll/etc.
> 
> We have had material straight from Kishi stating that Sarada is a child between Sasuke and Sakura (not referring to the art books but from his mouth/his interviews), and look how that might pane out?completely untrue. So all I'm saying is just wait. Kishi has done stuff like this before so it isn't "delusional" to think he would repeat it again and again when he does.


This is what we like to call grasping at straws you can't change your DNA Kakashi did not become an Uchiha because he shared his eye with him for literally decades.

He could of easily meant *adoptive* child that or he said it because he didn't want to spoil his plot twist and the most recent manga canon takes priority over something that was said months ago or in secondary canon like databooks.

It really is we have DNA evidence here and there's nothing that indicates Karin is not her biological mother and there's no concrete evidence that indicates otherwise you can try to write it off as much you want with you're speculation but it's going to change the facts until indicated otherwise Karin is her biological mother.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigetsu is the only one performing the DNA test.

I wonder how trustworthy and reliable Suigetsu is.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh wow, hi Yamato-taichou 
Also, someone hug Sarada 
Poor baby
>__>


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

suigetsu, juugo, and oro looks so awesome 

karin's new design 

is that the same bow tie thingy salad had when she was 8?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> Suigetsu is the only one performing the DNA test.
> 
> I wonder how trustworthy and reliable Suigetsu is.


Suigetsu doesn't have any reason to lie here and he was being watched so any tampering would of noticed by Sarada and DNA doesn't lie.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 11, 2015)

jesus christ u ppl still dont understand how databooks work... smh

they are TRUE until they are proven false, JUST LIKE THE MANGA. Itachi was supposedly this fucked up guy who killed his kins for the sake of testing out his strength UNTIL a new revelation proved otherwise. are you gonna say the manga was wrong? LOL no. it was true at one point until a plot twist was thrown in ur face. databooks aren't any different. they are summaries of the manga, period.


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit, grown up Suigetsu looks hot as hell 

This chapter looks awesome, even Karin in his flashback. Hopefully some SuiKa


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2015)

Yamato.....the years have not been kind to you, my dude.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin looks hot.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

Omfg Suigetsu is so hot. Juugo is so hot. Karin looks awesome too.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm pleased with Oro and Taka's new designs. Lookin good!


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Just realized we're all enjoying this at Sarada's expense.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto of all people appeared to be smarter than Sakura as soon as the War started so I don't even know what Kishi was doing. Her intelligence was one of her greatest areas but that severely diminished or just didn't improve well enough with her development.



I agree. She used to be smarter than Sasuke if I recall correctly. As soon as Part II came around she degraded even further with character fleshing. 



Thdyingbreed said:


> This is what we like to call grasping at straws you can't change your DNA Kakashi did not become an Uchiha because he shared his eye with him for literally decades.
> 
> He could of easily meant *adoptive* child that or he said it because he didn't want to spoil his plot twist and the most recent manga canon takes priority over something that was said months ago or in secondary canon like databooks.
> 
> It really is we have DNA evidence here and there's nothing that indicates Karin is not her biological mother and there's no concrete evidence that indicates otherwise you can try to write it off as much you want with you're speculation but it's going to change the facts until indicated otherwise Karin is her biological mother.



You also can't fuckin' breathe fire but they do that in this manga. You also can't come back from the dead, but they do that in this manga. You also can't blow the moon up and fight on the surface without breathing, but this manga does just that. Anything is possible in this manga. Logic isn't exactly Kishi's strong suit!

I would agree with that but he was very specific in his words, "born between", "I have her characteristics from Sakura" etc. But then again this could have been apart of a troll as well.

There wasn't anything "concrete" enough for those who could not see that Tobi = Obito but it still happened, didn't it? I'm not saying this isn't "damning" to the cause I'm just saying taking it as 100% when we know Kishi and the manga's track record is absolutely retarded.

If you wish to take everything at face value, fine, don't freak out on those who will not repeat what has been shown to be a stupid move when concerning the manga.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 11, 2015)

What if being the mom is just a genjutsu sasuke put on sakura making her think she is the real mother? I mean we are talking about the third greatest genjutsu user of all time, he could easily make any girl his baby mama by force


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Those organs in the chapter are gross and Sarada's so upset at the end of the chapter she activates her sharingan again. That poor kid. Whatever I feel about this plot as a whole, I really like Sarada and this sucks for her to go through.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Orochimaru is making me question my sexuality.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Suigetsu doesn't have any reason to lie here and he was being watched so any tampering would of noticed by Sarada and DNA doesn't lie.



I'm not talking about him lying or tampering. I'm talking about him making a mess of things.

It happened to real life pro's in famous murder cases in which the DNA was crucial.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Seriously why the hell does Oro look so young/girly?



Luiz said:


> Orochimaru is making me question my sexuality.



hahaha


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigetsu and Karin don't seem to have aged much. Been so long since I seen Taka though.



heartsutra said:


> Oh wow, hi Yamato-taichou
> Also, someone hug Sarada
> Poor baby
> >__>



Yamato, bro.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

well, SOme brains does not improve though if they reach the limitations..


----------



## BroKage (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> And Tobi directly said he was Madara. Look where that got us. A whole bunch of butthurt people over Tobi = Obito.


You're matching the wrong concepts.

The potential lie: Tobi saying he's Madara = Sakura saying she's Sarada's mother.
The foreshadowed plot twist that none of the character's fans want to believe until it's too late: Tobi is Obito = Sakura isn't Sarada's mother.

People were suspecting that Tobi wasn't Madara ever since Kabuto punked him at the Akatsuki hideout. Then Kishi made it obvious he was Obito when he started having outbursts at Kakashi and revealed his eye was Obito's, but people kept denying it just like how they keep denying the Karin thing.

Kishi preps ya'll for the worst and ya'll choose to take the plot twists up the chin anyway.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 11, 2015)

Dang Oro, you keep good.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I agree. She used to be smarter than Sasuke if I recall correctly. As soon as Part II came around she degraded even further with character fleshing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Logic isn't the problem, as this is the logic of the fictional world he has made up.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

I think karin was between sakura and sasuke when she had the baby. The issues almost split them up. Lol maybe that sarada born between them was more literal than people think


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 11, 2015)

First Sarada's ass......now her belly button...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2015)

the years have been kind as fuck to Taka and especially Oro...guess immortality has its perks.

but where is Karin tho?


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>



He's a freaking Bishounen.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

DARKNESS


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin is hot as fuck in that flashback dayum


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

Can't help it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2015)

damn, Yamato looks like shit; never liked that clone PoS though so fuck him. Shoulda been killed by Sasuke at beginning of P2.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> DARKNESS



Mangekyou Sharingan incoming.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>



Legit?

Oro was neither  aboy or gurl though, man I have predicted he was a she and will have a child with Kabutlo long ago. lol and lel


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 11, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> First Sarada's ass......now her belly button...


Times are good.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

Laughing so hard at Suigetsu


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Jesus Christ Karin is hot as fk, and sje looks exactly like Sarada LMAO


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Mangekyou Sharingan incoming.


Someone said that in those panels she's yelling "WHY SHOULD I SAVE SOMEONE WHO ISN'T EVEN MY MOM?"


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

So Naruto and Sasuke are letting him do villainous things because????


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Are you guys sure it isn't a woman again?


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> DARKNESS


----------



## Pinkarette (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


> What about Sasuke?


Sasuke doesn't care :yeahsorry


----------



## Kyu (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>



Oro is what? Mid-60s?

Homie lookin clean.


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

The former bad guys are gonna come out this manga looking hotter than the main cast lmfao.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

BroKage said:


> You're matching the wrong concepts.
> 
> The potential lie: Tobi saying he's Madara = Sakura saying she's Sarada's mother.
> The foreshadowed plot twist that none of the character's fans wants to believe until it's too late: Tobi is Obito = Sakura isn't Sarada's mother.
> ...



I wasn't actually referring to those who actually thought Tobi was Madara but the lie itself and how saying something doesn't actually make it true. If it can happen and has happened, why is it delusional to think it will happen again? 

I'll wait until the series is concluded or we get more than one source for the confirmation.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 11, 2015)

The greatest plot twist would be that orochimaru was really a manly girl this whole time


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Laughing so hard at Suigetsu



waht does he say regarding karin and later his convo with naruto!!!!!!! please


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Orochimaru is making me question my sexuality.



Lmao you too? He's he's he's pretty
*shoots self in head*


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigestu crushing hope and happiness and slipping out right after lmao


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Mangekyou Sharingan incoming.



she's like Gotenks...just wait 'till those Uzu chains pop out and boom, suddenly rinnesharingan.

GG Kaguya husbando


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 11, 2015)

If Orochimaru is still using a Zetsu body, then he probably played around with it and finally found eternal youth via Hashirama's cells. It's also possible that Hashirama's essence is what enables him to remain in his current body.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 11, 2015)

Oro is possessing Karin


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> DARKNESS


----------



## Azula (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> DARKNESS



WAAHH FUCK ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Oro might show us a new jutsu, called making yourself pregnant by self alone.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> DARKNESS



Oh come on. All that trauma and no two tomoe yet?

But seriously though, poor thing.


Luiz said:


> Are you guys sure it isn't a woman again?



He's in the grey area between male and female... as he's always been.


----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Oro is what? Mid-60s?
> 
> Homie lookin clean.



Mid 70s, at least.


----------



## Six (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin has never been attractive until now  wow


----------



## Phemt (Jun 11, 2015)

vered said:


> So Naruto and Sasuke are letting him do villainous things because????



It's not Sasuke's responsibility to deal with Orochimaru. It's the Hokage's duty. And who is the Hokage?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

something tells me that cute and cool Sarada wont last long... she will become an ass ~.~


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 11, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## The Big G (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigetsu doing science is hilarious


----------



## TheRealMcCoy (Jun 11, 2015)

Best Prediction of the thread.  Listen up:

Oro finally had his unrequited love of Sasuke requited.  He took over Karin's body to breed with him and produce an Uzumaki/Uchiha master race that he will take over once he needs a new body.  

Kishi, the only thing you're prostituting around here is your genius.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

this guy is basically psycho mantis except shitty


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 11, 2015)

Age was not kind to Yamato damn.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

damn oro so beautiful


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 11, 2015)

Addy said:


> waht does he say regarding karin and later his convo with naruto!!!!!!! please



Chapter is out Addy


----------



## Kaix (Jun 11, 2015)

It is entirely possible, with science, to have three parents. A father for half the DNA, a mother for the other half, and then another mother for mitochondrial DNA. Considering mitochondrial DNA is only carried through the mother, and this was a maternity test, it is entirely possible that that Suigetsu tested the mitochondria rather than sequencing the genes and looking for a match.

Not saying I believe it, but it can't be ignored that Sakura was pregnant with something in that brief scene.

On a side not, Rinnehands looks like Shin Jr. so there is that.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

i knew it
karin's womb got baked


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh shit, Naruto didn't even know.

Just what the hell is going on?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

Can we talk about Chouchou for a sec?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

scerpers said:


> this guy is basically psycho mantis except shitty


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

i was right about the mystery uchiha and karin being salads mom


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

*Everyone & their moms:*


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)

Scumbag Sasuke


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2015)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha

Kishi is a master troll


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Suigetsu has made too many references, both in the past and present, that Karin did something. I wonder exactly what that could be if true. Test tube baby...maybe Addy is right and that's why Sasuke is a bit cold to her.


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

Between that Kishi interview and Sakura's conversation in this chapter about the bond being between parent and child, not genes and the talk about clones and them just "being spare parts", I'm wondering if they set it up so that Sarada isn't Sakura's biological daughter to highlight a point Kishi wants to touch on - like, Sarada's not Sakura's biological daughter, but she loves her like she is, she treats her like a daughter, and there's this guy who makes all of these clones and treats them like spare parts even though they're linked by DNA. Being linked by DNA or not doesn't automatically mean there's a "connection" or, in the case of Sakura and Sarada, a lack of "connection."

And that whole thing about choosing "only the best genes" also sends up red flags lol. Suigetsu's reaction and thoughts make it seem less likely to me that it's part of a plan to lie to Sarada and Naruto's reactions make me think it's less likely that there was some big huge thing that happened with Sarada's birth that Naruto was present for so he knows about it. Maybe whatever happened was just between Sakura and Sasuke.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jun 11, 2015)

The truth is a cruel thing.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Alasteir (Jun 11, 2015)

This whole thing is like a soap-opera. Sasuke feels shitty because Sarada has been without him, and is upset at Orochimaru for being responsible for a dude that tries to harm his wife and child. Suigetsu scrambles some DNA from Karin's stuff, and calls Sasuke a scumbag, Naruto's like "Wtf Sasuke?" so he's mad at him now. Jeez, fuck Shin, the main villain is Sasuke.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 11, 2015)

obvious conclusion was obvious


----------



## noakai (Jun 11, 2015)

I wonder if Sasuke will attempt to comfort his child now, since she's crying yet again and he still hasn't said anything nice to her yet.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

>wife


----------



## vered (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>



The real question is why are they letting Oro do whatever he want's to?


----------



## Macar0n (Jun 11, 2015)

That chapter tho!!!!


----------



## Arthas (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> She was but Kishi dumbed her down so that Sasuke and Naruto didn't look too intellectual inferior.



I would actually dispute that.

Thing is Sakura was mainly book-smart. She was never Shikamaru smart as in figuring things out quick and making plans etc.

Problem was that during the war, a lot events occurred that were never mentioned in books or were mentioned in top secret books that Sakura never read.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 11, 2015)

In other news: 17 states in the US have banned Naruto because of the potential danger of brainwashing kids with the theory of evolution. The world and man were created 6000 years ago by some bearded white dude is the only truth that shall be accepted.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 11, 2015)

Can we talk about Oro in his goddamn bathrobes tho.

Dude looks so chill, and still so young, I laughed out loud


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada finally acquired that uchihaha face.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Arthas said:


> I would actually dispute that.
> 
> Thing is Sakura was mainly book-smart. She was never Shikamaru smart as in figuring things out quick and making plans etc.
> 
> Problem was that during the war, a lot events occurred that were never mentioned in books or were mentioned in top secret books that Sakura never read.



Uh...I never said she was Shikamaru smart.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2015)

salad better check that shit up on ancestry.com


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

Damn she mad at uncle naruto.

Hokage can't catch a break.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2015)

*Holy shit that chapter*

it had a lot of info and actually felt pretty long... shit was also intense at the end, this gon be gud


----------



## Sakuchi (Jun 11, 2015)

Okay so did Suigetsu even cleared the test he put in her mouth?
It was Karin, so there was her DNA on..
And why Sasuke is with another woman than Sarada's "real mother"...?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 11, 2015)

Welp. We got a new emoticon



:sscry


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Sarada is the first woman to have Sharingan activated right?


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 11, 2015)

Return of Talk no Jutsu next chapter! Naruto about to pull a Hashirama~!


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> >wife



Sounds more like a SasuKariSaku threesome.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sarada is the first woman to have Sharingan activated right?



Wasn't Sasuke's mom shown with Sharingan? Either way it's ridiculous to assume all the female Uchiha of the clan never attained Sharingan.

Hell giving birth was probably enough to awaken the sharingan


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Sarada is the first woman to have Sharingan activated right?


Sasuke's mom is implied to have it. I'd assume other female Uchiha had sharingan as well.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Klue (Jun 11, 2015)

Kobe said:


> Welp. We got a new emoticon
> 
> 
> 
> :sscry



Color it. :sanji


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Can we talk about Chouchou for a sec?



She's bad comic relief


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin is alive bitches


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 11, 2015)

Good ass chapter.

And LMFAO @ ChoCho she has no chill at all XD


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

This chapter confirms Karin is indeed alive....

Im trying to let the full blown soap-opera version of Naruto sink in.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 11, 2015)

Klue said:


> Color it. :sanji



Don't have the skillz.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

Karin for mother of the year.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

this Sarada thins is canon now?


----------



## Mako (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura must have figured she was infertile after trying to concieve with Sasuke. Karin probably voluntered to become a surrogate and Sakura approved the decision. Thats what I had in mind. Idk, I think I've been watching too many documentaries lately.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> this Sarada thins is canon now?



>implying it wasn't from chapter 1


----------



## Bellville (Jun 11, 2015)

noakai said:


> I wonder if Sasuke will attempt to comfort his child now, since she's crying yet again and he still hasn't said anything nice to her yet.





Sure is takin' his time gettin' around to it.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

noakai said:


> I wonder if Sasuke will attempt to comfort his child now, since she's crying yet again and he still hasn't said anything nice to her yet.



He's been gone her whole life and you think he cares about her?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

and to think, the 7th was a liar...lol


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 11, 2015)

My reaction


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

He figured uncle naruto was gone hold her down.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, uncle Naruto is a liar...Oro wins this.. ANd Sasuke does not care


----------



## Akiretsu (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto cleaning up all of Sasuke's and Sakura's Problems. No wonder he gives no shits about mortgage on their hou....did Naruto have a flash back of a conversation that Sakura and Sarada had?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 11, 2015)

THIS IS GOLD!! Anyone remember SuperSaiyaman12 saying how we were fucking idiots for falling for a red herring?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

Why is no one talking about how beautiful Orochimaru is?

That's clearly the most important thing in this chapter.


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> THIS IS GOLD!! Anyone remember SuperSaiyaman12 saying how we were fucking idiots for falling for a red herring?



We could still be but I'm really hoping that's not the case.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

*Cause*



GIORNO said:


> Why is no one talking about how beautiful Orochimaru is?
> 
> That's clearly the most important thing in this chapter.



we already know he was beautiful when he showed herself to Hiruzen before he and she killed him.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> we already know he was beautiful when he showed herself to Hiruzen before he and she killed him.



But now he's scrumptious.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Chou chou's comment is perfect for this chapter. 


"Nothing but salt"


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jun 11, 2015)

I thought he was telling that to Sasuke?

That Sasuke was Nothing bu Salt?
lel.
Peace


----------



## MissShoujo (Jun 11, 2015)

It would be hilarious if it were Sasuke's DNA kept in Karin's draw.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 11, 2015)

Invictus-Kun said:


> Well, uncle Naruto is a liar...Oro wins this.. ANd Sasuke does not care


No, Naruto said he didn't knew that too.


----------



## Teachan (Jun 11, 2015)

And among all of this mess, Suigetsu continues to have the most reasonable and normal reactions of the whole cast. 

Seriously, I'm starting to love the Orochimaru and Taka people. Orochimaru is "Oh, my my!" fabulous, Suigetsu is the voice of reason, Karin not taking any fucks and being her glorious bitchy self...


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 11, 2015)

_"Your underlings tried to kill my child and harm my wife" _and people said that he never would say this. Ah! 

I love how Sasuke doesn't give two fucks about Taka. He saw them so much after the war didn't he?  yeah no.   

And lol the DNA test that Sui did isn't accurate at all. He used Sasuke's or even Sarada's own DNA or Shin's for the test without knowing. That's not Karin's for sure.


----------



## Addy (Jun 11, 2015)

*could itachi have saved shin when he was younger?*

put him in akatsuki, and that is why he became an itachi/akatsuki fanboy?


----------



## OReddot (Jun 11, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> And lol the DNA test that Sui did isn't accurate at all. He used Sasuke's or (Shin's) Sarada's own DNA for test without knowing. That's not Karin's for sure.



Thats what's iam thinking about 

its comes to my mind .. there is no clue thats it belongs to karin and its her dna ..... i guess we will found out that really sakura the real mother ..

kishi love to troll us lol


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 11, 2015)

*[Edit ]Reaction potential*

This seems like a good candidate to be used at reaction potential.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

MissShoujo said:


> It would be hilarious if it were Sasuke's DNA kept in Karin's draw.



All he needed was mtDNA to find out the mother. Since they used Karin's hair or something, then it seems pretty likely that it was mtDNA that was taken, which would only reveal the mother. Autosomal DNA would show parts that match and don't match with the offspring, because there is the DNA of both parents but if there is only one parent's stuff for comparison then the rest wouldn't be matched. I just don't think it would pass unnoticed.

Then again, this is rather funny:

An artificial reproductive process known as Three Parent In Vitro  Fertilization (TPIVF) results in offspring containing *mtDNA from a donor  female*, and nuclear DNA from another female and a male. In the process,  the nucleus of an egg is inserted into the cytoplasm of an egg from a  donor female which has had its nucleus removed, but still contains the  donor female's mtDNA. The composite egg is then fertilized with the  male's sperm. The procedure is used when a woman with  wishes to procreate and produce offspring with healthy mitochondria.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 11, 2015)

Mh, there were better reaction images in the chap, I think


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto's not knowing anything about this stupidity  (there's nothing to know lulz)  means Sakura left the village with Sasuke when he came back just like he promised. Then she got pregnant and gave birth to Sarada out of village too.  

Oh my!  Give me those flashbacks Kishi!


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 11, 2015)

With all the talk about genes and connections this chapter, I won't be surprised if Karin is indeed the mother and Kishi uses the whole thing to push the "bonds are stronger than genes" idea. Which is not a bad topic to tackle, but damn, it basically means that Sakura's genes won't be continued.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Jun 11, 2015)

Sakura's the mother that's common sense. And isn't it obvious Sui did not use Karin's dna? 

In the first place there's no way Sasuke would put his dick near to Karin's so yeah.  Just Sakura his *wife*! 

Anyway I love how unfrendly Sasuke is with Taka...He doesn't like them one bite... no wonder.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Phemt said:


> I'm not talking about him lying or tampering. I'm talking about him making a mess of things.
> 
> It happened to real life pro's in famous murder cases in which the DNA was crucial.





Bellville said:


> Suigestu crushing hope and happiness and slipping out right after lmao



Suigetsu has always been laid back as fuck to the point where it's legitimately comical 

Damn man, is Oro a girl now?
Whose body is that, Oro is making me think some shit


----------



## Purple (Jun 11, 2015)

Parental issues aside, I'm still not over the fact that Sasuke was walking in front of Sarada and didn't even notice she was gone. Good thing Naruto did, I mean she is wandering around in Oro's hideout  following Suigetsu.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

I see that after the demonstrations of utter arrogance towards those that believed Evil, people are trying to brush all the Uchiha drama off and pretend it's not fucked up at all because he happens to be married to her (which makes it worse actually cos he doesn't even know how to approach his child, when Naruto has done so multiple times).

Keep those low standards low


----------



## xitachi08 (Jun 11, 2015)

...Karin is alive. The Karin is biological the mother would only make sense if Karin was dead during Sarada's birth. Why would she give up her child for Sakura to raise? Especially if she finally had something to tie Sasuke down..Moreover Sui's first assumption was that Karin could have done something to Sasuke. Do you  really think Kishi supports crazy obssessed rapists?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 11, 2015)

I swear back when chapter 700 was released that someone made a claim that Sarada was Karin's child


----------



## Shattering (Jun 11, 2015)

That or Shin knew the thruth and admires Itachi because he was ready to sacrifice every neccesary tree in order to protect the forsest.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I swear back when chapter 700 was released that someone made a claim that Sarada was Karin's child



Some*one*?

Try everyone who reads Naruto

I knew she was Karin's child from the get go but once I saw the family portrait books I thought Kishi decided he'd let SS off with a tap on the wrist

Boy was I wrong


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 11, 2015)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I swear back when chapter 700 was released that someone made a claim that Sarada was Karin's child



Yeah, there were many posts about it. It was same as when people saw Tobi and claimed he was Obito.


----------



## Yahiko (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit I just read the chapter and my only reaction is 

*Spoiler*: __ 








This just keeps getting more and more entertaining, right in the kokoro of sasusaku and sakura fans


----------



## xitachi08 (Jun 11, 2015)

And am I the only one who finds the Dna test way too convenient? I dont think Kishi would reveal something like that in such a simple manner. It's a twist alright but it feels empty.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

I already gave a possible answer. Karin could have simply donated her mtDNA, which is placed into the recipient's egg with the sperm. In vitro. It's not that big of a deal.

DNA tests to strictly determine one's mother are done with mtDNA.


I just sincerely doubt Kishi would ever really try to go so scientific with this.


----------



## Naytel (Jun 11, 2015)

Where is Karin? If she is the mother of salad, why not she raised her?
Everything here is very strange, Suigetsu says salad is her daughter and speaks that Karin is not at the base. Thus we have that she could have been kidnapped also and they have it away for some reason.


----------



## Naytel (Jun 11, 2015)

This is fucking great


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jun 11, 2015)

*bye everyone...*

today was fun....

even though im on the side of sakura being the mum it was a fun discussion
i never expected gaiden to be so good. the pace is just unbelievable.
if this was the original series all this arc would have been on its 17-20 chapter lol


----------



## NW (Jun 11, 2015)

Wow Kishi's just using this gaiden to show what a liar he is 

"In my headcanon sasuke went on a mission tofind out about kaguya but I won't pursue that" "karin has nothing to do with salad" 

:blindkishi


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 11, 2015)

Just read the chapter and here's my two cents.

I don't know but I don't buy this 'plot twist'. Evil's spoiler had an impact to me. But once I was done reading the whole freaking chapter, I just had doubts regarding that DNA test...

I think the DNA test result is legit, but can anyone please tell me what did Suigetsu use to match with Sarada's?
Is he even sure that it's Karin's? It might even be Sasuke's.
I wouldn't be surprised if she's keeping something like that in her desk.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Wow Kishi's just using this gaiden to show what a liar he is
> 
> "In my headcanon sasuke went on a mission tofind out about kaguya but I won't pursue that" "karin has nothing to do with salad"
> 
> :blindkishi



Either he wasn't lying when he said those things and this is the greatest troll ever or he lied and this is the greatest troll ever.

Either way the fandom is wrecked with butthurt.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]s0SUEMGZU04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## falconzx (Jun 11, 2015)

See you next week


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 11, 2015)

this is the first time i have ever seen anyone on any forum create a new thread just to say a temporary bye (assuming that you are not leaving for good).  

well i won't leave you hanging. later...maybe.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 11, 2015)

^What he said.


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 11, 2015)

I can't believe it.. I CANNOT BELIEVE IT

i swear to god Sarada will awaken the Mangekyou before the movie the way her emotions and life is going right now

......all part of the Uchiha's master plan?!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 11, 2015)

Well Sarada isn't exempt from her clan's curse it seems...

Or she just got her period.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Well Sarada isn't exempt from her clan's curse it seems...
> 
> Or she just got her period.



That's one wicked period.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 11, 2015)

Loved Sarada's expressions this chapter. And Taka hasn't aged at all


----------



## Sunseeker (Jun 11, 2015)

I like that we're now close to the climax of this plot. We're building on a series of unfortunate events that sink Sarada lower and lower, likening to sinking in quicksand before her rise. Typically in journey stories, there's always a character who is integral in getting the protagonist out of the "quicksand", to say. My prediction is it will be Sasuke.

I wouldn't mind if Sasuke messed up and Karin is the mother. Its empathetic to real human error, no matter the context. Especially if he confesses up for messing up, along with being away. I'd feel a bit of empathy for him even. The life of a ninja is a tough life, the life of a normal human is a tough life. Messing up both must be hard, and he hasn't played either perfectly. 

However, the hilarity and likelihood of it actually being Sasuke's DNA rather than Karin's, is not dismissable, given the latter's character. And like other theories, I'm not opposed to her DNA mixed in there. 

But it was definitely not rape. And no theory yet explains why Sakura is raising the child. We need the full context, or as I predict, Sasuke to finally to fess up and talk of it, which he is bad at. He still has his cool logical demeanor, just certainly not as cold as before. 

I know the emotionally invested are of course, affected by this, but as a writer this was a predictable route, and I think even some of them know that it is of course, going to end with relief. As plot unfolds, you have to defeat your hero or heroine in someway by having things not go as per the flow. Only after sinking, as we all do in our real life struggles, can they find motivation often through another, to redouble at their task and "save" the day.

I do like so far you can see Kishimoto's play on the theme. It doesn't matter how Sarada's parentage crisis is resolved, either way, DNA and Genes are not the sole factor between parent and child, nor do they make your identity. Your actions do, and that's what is being played with.


----------



## Meat (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't leave. Alot of people left already at the end of 700. NF will soon be a barren wasteland.


----------



## Purple (Jun 11, 2015)

Oracle of Delphi said:


> Just read the chapter and here's my two cents.
> 
> I don't know but I don't buy this 'plot twist'. Evil's spoiler had an impact to me. But once I was done reading the whole freaking chapter, I just had doubts regarding that DNA test...
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. It was never shown what he actually took from the drawer. Plus everyone knows Karin was obsessed with Sasuke so it makes sense she had something containing his DNA in the desk.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jun 11, 2015)

My reactions to Gaiden in a nutshell


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 11, 2015)

Kishi sure does love to make the Uchiha's suffer
It'll be a miracle if Salad doesn't turn into a sasuke clone at this rate


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

I've been waiting for salad to snap lol i hope she drugs Sasuke and steals his eye's while he's weakened like a real uchiha.


----------



## Sansa (Jun 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Well Sarada isn't exempt from her clan's curse it seems...
> 
> Or she just got her period.



Tobirama said it exactly how it is.

Strong love is to be replaced by an even stronger hatred.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]qyYDzOw4uvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosi (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Platypus (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


>



Even better:



Watch how that OfficialNaruto guy keeps fervently editing the Background section, every time someone changes it to Sasuke and Karin.


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 11, 2015)

I did some research and from what I could gather, umbilical cords only have the baby's DNA. Is this what is going on or did Kishi mess up? To be honest, I won't be surprised if Kishi messed up xD Still though, something to consider.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

The point is Karin was holding onto it which was a tradition in japan or some European or Asian country...


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The point is Karin was holding onto it which was a tradition in japan or some European or Asian country...



Ah, interesting. What kind of a tradition is it?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Dunno.  

but see here.  




> When a baby has that first haircut, most parents keep a lock of hair, while others keep a baby's first shoe. Japanese mothers typically cherish the umbilical cord.
> 
> Hospitals in Japan package the cords inside wooden boxes and present them to mothers upon their departure from the hospital. Inside the box there is sometimes a small doll representing a sleeping baby wearing a kimono. The kimono can be unfolded and the umbilical cord placed inside. It is believed that preserving the umbilical cord in this way ensures a positive relationship between the child and the mother.
> 
> One week after the child is born, the new parents and close relatives will hold a baby naming ceremony, the Oshichiya , in which the child receives his/her official name in front of the Butsudan (home Buddhist altar). (Source)


----------



## FallFromGrace (Jun 11, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Dunno.
> 
> but see here.



I see. Very interesting indeed. So does Karin have this thing because she is Sarada's mom or is there another reason? And why didn't she take it with her to the other hideout. I have to give it to Kishi, if nothing else, he he has succeeded to keep me looking for what's next with this gaiden xD


----------



## Oracle of Delphi (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not a writer but the contrast among the 'parallels' is very evident.

1. Baldy and Sakura
Baldy = experiments to create his children (clones) and uses them
Sakura = knows what it means to be a real parent (because she is a mother!!)

2. Shin and Sarada
Shin = lab rat
hence, Sarada = naturally conceived child


Other points..

3. Naruto and Suigetsu both surprised by the 'revelation'
- If Karin really got impregnated by Sasuke, I bet Suigetsu, Juugo, and Orochimaru would know.

4. Sasuke addressing Sakura as his wife
- This pretty much exterminates the whole "Sasuke did the do with Karin" thing. As many of you have mentioned, Sasuke seemed to be the person who's the least interested with sex. Also, he knows the value of family more than anyone. He wouldn't sleep with Karin and then marry Sakura the day after, or marry Sakura and sleep with Karin instead.

5. Orochimaru: "Oh.. Who are these children?"
- If Sarada is an experiment result, who would be the one responsible for the whole procedure? Karin, no. It would be Orochimaru. But then, he did not recognize Sarada as one of his lab subjects. And it kinda irks me that Sasuke doesn't seem to be bothered about Orochimaru meeting another potential Uchiha container, which is actually his child.

6. The revelation itself is not climactic.
- No Sasuke, No Karin, No Sakura around. Where's the dramaaa?? Lol
- Suigetsu, out of all people, reveals the plot twist. Lol

7. Naruto and Suigetsu being the first ones along with Sarada who learned about the big reveal. I mean let's admit it, they're less critical-minded than others, hence they jumped to the conclusion that Sasuke is a womanizer. Their reactions are intended to put more flame into this drama. But if Kakashi or anyone else is around, I doubt they'd accuse Sasuke right away.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 11, 2015)

Rosi said:


>




Kishi has no chill.


----------



## wisam (Jun 11, 2015)

sakura is the mother ,and that sample is sarada's umbilical cord ,so thats why is result is identical to buccal smear .karin got it when sakura born sarada and kept it whit her since there is noway can karin keep her umbilcal cord with her till no .


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Again the point is why is it Karin the one holding on to it and not Sakura. 

Hence the point of showing the tradition..


----------



## beyondsouske (Jun 11, 2015)

You know it's bad when your questioning who's your mother instead of father.


----------



## Uchisians (Jun 11, 2015)

xitachi08 said:


> And am I the only one who finds the Dna test way too convenient? I dont think Kishi would reveal something like that in such a simple manner. It's a twist alright but it feels empty.


Exactly.... in particular because it was performed in the absence of all the parties involved (Sakura/Sasuke/ Karin) who in the moment couldnt deny, admit or explain the results. 
For now, the purpose of the dna test should be to throw off us even more and make us wait for the next chapter to find out Sarada's birth. 

I also find it too convenient that Kishi keeps separating Sarada from her parents. Last week, Sakura was unexpectedly kidnapped so we didnt have the opportunity to see Sakura and Sasuke answer Sarada's concerns together. This week, Sarada found out her dna results without Sasuke present. Heck, even Karin was in another hideout. 

Sarada finds out information every time via a third party (Konoha birth records, Naruto, Shizune, Suigetsu), not directly from Sasuke or Sakura.


----------



## turuzzusapatuttu (Jun 11, 2015)

I think we can all agree Sakura's life sucks.


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 11, 2015)

Naytel said:


> This is fucking great



There needs to be a NF version. Will be useful in the future.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

Why the fuck would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord!?!?! the whole point of Suigetsu's flashback was to show her desk was like a part of her body because she still has the family relic (more like a memento of her birth to her mother).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jun 11, 2015)

Naruto Cuckold Gaiden.


----------



## Indra (Jun 11, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Either he wasn't lying when he said those things and this is the greatest troll ever or he lied and this is the greatest troll ever.
> 
> Either way the fandom is wrecked with butthurt.


Kishimoto's assistant lied to the fandom about Madara before too.

Honestly, everything he said before is becoming clear that he either:

I. Changing aspects to the manga as time passes
II. Lied


----------



## xitachi08 (Jun 11, 2015)

izzyisozaki said:


> Why the fuck would Karin have Sarada's umbilical cord!?!?! the whole point of Suigetsu's flashback was to show her desk was like a part of her body because she still has the family relic (more like a memento of her birth to her mother).



That would make sense if....Karin wasn't an orphan who never met her parents. It's more likely that 1) Karin helped delivered Sarada. 2) It's Sasuke's, he kept it as a keepsake of his mom and Karin stole it while they were travelling  (okay this one is a bit of a stretch)


----------



## son_michael (Jun 11, 2015)

xitachi08 said:


> That would make sense if....Karin wasn't an orphan who never met her parents. It's more likely that 1) Karin helped delivered Sarada. 2) It's Sasuke's, he kept it as a keepsake of his mom and Karin stole it while they were travelling  (okay this one is a bit of a stretch)



why would Sasuke and Sakura go to Orochimaru or Karin to help them give birth?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 11, 2015)

On the cover page is that a scar on saradas stomach maybe something will happen to her and she will need a transplant


----------



## xitachi08 (Jun 11, 2015)

son_michael said:


> why would Sasuke and Sakura go to Orochimaru or Karin to help them give birth?



Karin owes her life to Sakura, she saved her when Karin was chidori-ed by Sasuke, if Sakura had complications and Karin was closeby she probably would have helped. Afterall, Sarada wasn't born in the village and the apparently pregnant Sakura pic was also taken at a summit outside of Konoha. 
That or Kishi just screwed up since there's no way Karin, an orphan would have her own umbilical cord.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 11, 2015)

What, Sakura being pregant in those pics is baseless speculation. You can't see shit for a tummy from the side view. Sakura constantly has her palm up, it's not cos she's pregnant (as far as we know).



xitachi08 said:


> That would make sense if....Karin wasn't an orphan who never met her parents. It's more likely that 1) Karin helped delivered Sarada. 2) It's Sasuke's, he kept it as a keepsake of his mom and Karin stole it while they were travelling  (okay this one is a bit of a stretch)



Orochimaru picked her up. There are plenty explanations of there being something left of Uzumaki, which would STILL prove the matrineal lineage!


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh man, that feeling of elation when they revealed Sarada to be Karin's, I burst out laughing.  

Haven't felt that good in a while! I love when Kishi does stuff like that.


----------



## wisam (Jun 12, 2015)

If the mother is Karin the gaiden must end in this chapter no need to  be extended or ends in chapter10, and we all know kishi games ,later we will see the mother is sakura and we are misunderstanding the events ,and who is suigitsu compare to sasuke  and sakura.The funny thing is kishi till know avoid sasuke's and sakura's
 confessions and reveal the truth.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2015)

Naytel said:


> This is fucking great



i just remembered that july is SS month on tumblr 


Zensuki said:


> There needs to be a NF version. Will be useful in the future.


nah, i remember when 699 and 700 came out, people still took a big dump on SS regardless so they will continue doing that even after the SS moment love head poke so screen capturing these posts wont change anything because these posters already know how it will end but the journey >>>>>> destination.

just join the ride and enjoy it brah


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 13, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Again the point is why is it Karin the one holding on to it and not Sakura.
> 
> Hence the point of showing the tradition..



Depends on Evil.
She did show "The Omen".But I guess she was theorizing?
The Omen featured children being switched after birth.
The main couple's child was stillborn so the husband with the help of the doctor secretly switched out the stillborn with an freshly orphaned child.

Say what you want, it fits with Shizune clearly being involved in what's happening here or Sasuke noting how it's all his fault.
I don't believe that's what is going on though.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Jun 13, 2015)

There were probably still bits of Karin and shit floating around inside of Sasuke from all those times he had to bite her. The fucking annoying emphasis on genetics and DNA in the chapter kind of gave it away.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 13, 2015)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> There were probably still bits of Karin and shit floating around inside of Sasuke from all those times he had to bite her. The fucking annoying emphasis on genetics and DNA in the chapter kind of gave it away.



Your chakra signature can change when you absorb considerable amounts chakra, so unless it affects his genetics and the test was autosomal (because mtDNA is only inherited from the mother), I guess this bullshit could be true. But the problem is that you need to have a *99-100% match* to confirm a DNA test, which just seems impossible no matter how much Sasuke bit Karin. So if the test was between Karin and Sarada, it meant half of her DNA matched with Karin's. The numbers just wouldn't come out accurately if what you say is true.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> There were probably still bits of Karin and shit floating around inside of Sasuke from all those times he had to bite her. The fucking annoying emphasis on genetics and DNA in the chapter kind of gave it away.



So what are you suggesting? That her umbilical cord's DNA magically changed to Sasuke's because he bit her 16 years after she was born?


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 13, 2015)

No that Sasuke's DNA changed, so some of it is in Sarada. But the numbers still would be crazy... and it would have to exclude a mtDNA test, which is the top choice for maternity tests in females methinks.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

So after being bitten by Karin, Sasuke's spermatozoa magically adapted to Karin's DNA? 
Let's assume Sakura's the biological mother. That would indicate Sarada's DNA consists of 50% Karin and 50% Sakura in order for the test's result being a match, am I right? (also assuming the sample is indeed from Karin) I don't see how this could end up happening after Kishi proved latest chapter that he at least knows how DNA gets carried over from parents to child.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Jun 13, 2015)

SakuKarin's child


----------



## wisam (Jun 13, 2015)

Platypus said:


> So what are you suggesting? That her umbilical cord's DNA magically changed to Sasuke's because he bit her 16 years after she was born?



Hence Sarada means salad ,I 'll not surprise if she has multigenetic traits.
Remember sasuke healed by kabuto who was collection of juugo's ( I think his name written like 
 that),hashirama's, 4 sound ninjas,KARIN'S,suigestu's and orochimaru's parts or what ether called.
Sakura is the heroine no other else and will never changed even in the end and she will get her happiness ,and REVEAL as real mom.
I dont like pairing but it is clear to me to reach this conclusion.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 13, 2015)

wisam said:


> Hence Sarada means salad ,I 'll not surprise if she has multigenetic traits.
> Remember sasuke healed by kabuto who was collection of juugo's ( I think his name written like
> that),hashirama's, 4 sound ninjas,KARIN'S,suigestu's and orochimaru's parts or what ether called.
> Sakura is the heroine no other else and will never changed even in the end and she will get her happiness ,and REVEAL as real mom.
> I dont like pairing but it is clear to me to reach this conclusion.



she's not the biological mom but she's Saruda's real mom none the less.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 13, 2015)

Was talking about Karin's cord, wissam.

I'm not sure what direction Kishi's gonna take, but currently I feel like:



son_michael said:


> she's not the biological mom but she's Saruda's real mom none the less.



this is the message Kishi wants to deliver with the Gaiden. Bonds aren't just defined by genes, unlike what our villain Shin thinks.


----------



## Rai (Jun 14, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden 700 + 7 Digital RAW:


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2015)

Rai bringing dat heat!!


----------

